# Industry News: Here’s the first image of Fuji’s “affordable” medium format camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2018)

> FujiAddict has released the first leaked image of the upcoming “affordable” medium format camera from Fuji, the GFX 50R.
> The Fujifilm GFX 50R is scheduled to be announced on or around September 23, 2018, a few days before Photokina.
> The rumored price is between $3900 – $4300 USD, which would be extremely aggressive pricing for a medium format system.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mrproxy (Sep 1, 2018)

R letter seems to be popular these days. 

J


----------



## drob (Sep 1, 2018)

Just high enough of a price to be outside the budget of many. Not to mention the cost of lenses. That was a problem with Sony I believe prior to the A73. But now with the A73 and the availability of a larger lens selection, Sony has a winning combo. The only draw back for Sony is the fact that there is many folks out there with a decent selection of Nikon and Canon glass which now they are able to use without 3rd party adaptation. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 2, 2018)

This is intriguing. Forgive my ignorance, but does Fuji have an existing medium format system whose lenses will fit this?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 2, 2018)

To answer my own question I assume they do have lenses. A search on Adorama shows 7 lenses when filtered for Fuji medium format.
https://www.adorama.com/l/Lenses/Fujifilm~Medium-Format-Lenses


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 3, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> To answer my own question I assume they do have lenses. A search on Adorama shows 7 lenses when filtered for Fuji medium format.
> https://www.adorama.com/l/Lenses/Fujifilm~Medium-Format-Lenses


A lot of peopel are using lens adapters. but the line is ok for anything not fast moving. the terrible slwo flash sync speed kept me away from this camera.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 3, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> This is intriguing. Forgive my ignorance, but does Fuji have an existing medium format system whose lenses will fit this?



Yes, since 2017, when Fuji announced the GFX 50S. Which is already "affordable" as these things go at ~6000 bucks.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 3, 2018)

personally not interested in Fuji nor in "Pseudo MF" gear. But very much hope the rumor is true, especially
this part:


> The rumored price is between $3900 – $4300 USD,


simply because it would help to put a nice lid on excessive FF prices.


----------



## Timedog (Sep 4, 2018)

fullstop said:


> personally not interested in Fuji nor in "Pseudo MF" gear. But very much hope the rumor is true, especially
> this part:
> simply because it would help to put a cine lid on excessive FF prices.


What makes it "Pseudo MF"?


----------



## Kit. (Sep 4, 2018)

Timedog said:


> What makes it "Pseudo MF"?


It is "APS-C" of the (smallest) 645 medium format. Hasselblad H6D is "FF" of the 645 format.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 4, 2018)

Exactly. If i were to consider going MF I would want minimum 60x45mm and ideally 60x60 [respectively 55x55 "net imaging area"] sensor format. Otherwise lens sizes, weight and cost (compared to 135 format) would not be "worth it". To me.


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 5, 2018)

mrproxy said:


> R letter seems to be popular these days.
> 
> J


Better than Zed or Zee, atleast, lol.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 5, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> This is intriguing. Forgive my ignorance, but does Fuji have an existing medium format system whose lenses will fit this?


Yes. The GFX - 50.


----------



## RGF (Sep 5, 2018)

body is affordable. What about the lens?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 6, 2018)

Can they get over the 125 sync speed.


----------

